# Connessione internet per hotels

## cerri

Salve a tutti e ben trovati  :Smile: 

Volevo chiedere a qualche luminare se gli era mai capitato di creare una soluzione di questo tipo: devo creare un accesso ad internet in un hotel, sia cablato che non, che sia in linea con le direttive italiane antiterrorismo.

In particolare, ho analizzato

chillispot

wifidog

coova

Sopratutto l'ultimo mi sembra molto interessante.

Il problema è il seguente:

Il sistema deve avere una semplice interfaccia di aggiunta/rimozione utenti

Il sistema deve permettere il logging delle comunicazioni come disposto dalla legge (http://www.confesercentita.it/normative/antiterrorismo.html)

Il sistema deve permettere lo storico e la gestione degli storici (ossia, il titolare deve poter sapere come risalire che nella camera X il giorno Y tramite indirizzo ip assegnato all'utente PIPPO è stato effettuato quel traffico).

Che voi sappiate, ci sono soluzioni per questo scopo?

Grazie

----------

## codadilupo

uhmm... non ne ho idea.. ad ogni modo: benritrovato  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## CarloJekko

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Salve a tutti e ben trovati 
> 
> Volevo chiedere a qualche luminare se gli era mai capitato di creare una soluzione di questo tipo: devo creare un accesso ad internet in un hotel, sia cablato che non, che sia in linea con le direttive italiane antiterrorismo.
> 
> In particolare, ho analizzato
> ...

 

per il logging basta un proxy (Se lo vuoi più a basso livello c'è wireshark o ethereal)

L'interfaccia di aggiunta rimozione utenti intuitiva potrebbe essere una web-app...

Questo 3ed è interessantissimo... credo che lurkerò a pazzo !!

----------

## horace

puoi provare con endian firewall, dovrebbe avere tutto quello che serve per tenere su un apparato del genere...

http://www.endian.com/en/community/

----------

## edux

Io installo hotspot per questi qua: http://www.free-hotspot.com

Di positivo c'è che i clienti non pagano niente, hanno una scheda con un codice univoco, navigano quanto vogliono, e i gestori pagano poco e una-tantum.

----------

## cerri

Ciao a tutti e grazie del ben ritrovato a coda  :Smile: 

Allora:

CarloJekko: il problema è che la cosa deve essere intuitiva per l'utonto che utilizzerà il device  :Smile:  sennò il problema non si poneva  :Very Happy: 

horace: ho visto, ma mi sembra che manchi il supporto per il captive portal... necessario per questo tipo di utilizzo  :Sad: 

edux: purtroppo deve essere tutto gratuito.

Ho dato un'occhiata anche a m0n0wall, pfsense e zeroshell, ma nessuno di questi va bene.

m0n0wall e pfsense vanno bene, ma non registrano la corrispondenza tra utenti e ip  :Sad: 

Se risolvessi quello avrei risolto!

Intanto sto facendo qualche prova in virtual machine....[/list]

----------

## horace

magari non ho capito cosa ti serve, ma nella brochure c'è:

Hotspot

Captive Portal

Wired/Wireless support

Pre-/Post-paid and free Tickets

Integrated RADIUS service

Connection Logging

No additional software/hardware

required

qui c'è anche una vmware image:

http://www.endian.com/it/community/download/iso/

----------

## cerri

Magari invece non ho visto bene io  :Smile: 

Mi sono fermato alla versione community ma non ho visto che c'è anche la versione a pagamento che fa esattamente quello che mi occorre, si interfaccia con dei gestionali in uso negli hotels e rispetta la normativa  :Smile: 

Grazie della dritta, lo provo subito e cerco di capirne i costi   :Cool: 

----------

## horace

hai perfettamente ragione, pensavo che la versione a pagamento e quella community avessero le stesse features, invece qui:

http://www.endian.it/fileadmin/documentation/efw-admin-guide/en/efw.services.hotspot.html

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> If you are running a Community version of Endian Firewall and are wondering where your Endian Hotspot may be just upgrade to Endian Firewall Enterprise Edition.
> 
> 

 

EDIT: aggiungo, perchè hai scartato zeroshell?

----------

## cerri

Beh però anche a pagamento va bene, ora bisogna vedere i costi  :Very Happy: 

Ho scartato zeroshell perchè per quanto intrigante sia (alcune cose sono veramente ben fatte) il captive portal si basa su una finestrella web che loro chiamano "authenticator"... una cosa troppo complessa (immaginiamo chi volesse navigare con un telefonino) per un sistema gratuito e per l'utilizzo collettivo.

----------

## cerri

I costi sono tutto sommato consoni, per ora ho formulato un'offerta.

Se lo monterò, vi farò sapere  :Smile: 

Grazie a tutti!  :Cool: 

----------

## horace

sono in cerca anche io di una soluzione, news?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cerri

Ho montato tutto. Praticamente si tratta di una soluzione Monowall modificata  :Smile: 

Purtroppo però soffre ancora del pop-up. Non avendo trovato altre soluzioni migliori per ora mi sono accontentato.

Però devo dire che il funzionamento è buono.

----------

## horace

modificata come?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cerri

Nel senso di personalizzata.

Puoi dare un'occhiata alla versione community che implementa quasi tutto tranne la funzione di autenticatore.  :Very Happy: 

----------

